# Sense 3.0+ Lockscreen for AOSP Roms?



## Rapajez (Sep 15, 2011)

I did a bunch of googling, but didn't turn up anything. Is there any sense style lockscreens for use with AOSP roms? Something with the quick-launch icons and counters?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeReaper (Nov 23, 2011)

I believe there is a ring style with app launcher built into omfbg aosp don't know if it can be pulled out but omfgb is a damn good aosp rom

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RichSimplicity (Aug 10, 2011)

You could try widget locker its on Google play . There's lots of themes even sense ones.


----------



## JDely31 (Jun 18, 2011)

Go locker works as well. Its in the play store too.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## djsnake210 (Aug 20, 2011)

Magic locker in the play store has a pretty good replica.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rapajez (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks all.

I've tried WidgetLocker. Pretty cool. Can emulate the main Sense 3.0 Ring. Only thing I'm missing now is some of the notification functionality. E.g., if your recieve a new SMS in Sense 3.0+, the latest message is displayed on the Lock Screen. You can then drag that message into the lock-ring, to jump straight to that conversation.

Anyway, sounds like I might just have to switch back to a Sense ROM to get everything I want, lol. I think I'll just stick with CM7 and WidgetLocker.


----------



## TBoltClint (Sep 15, 2011)

I think there is a "plug in" for widget locker that provides the notification for the icons. I think you can find it through the app itself but its just a link to the dl on Google play.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------

